# My Jaguar XF Sportbrake 3.0d R-Sport



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Gave the Sportbrake a good wash yesterday with ValetPro Citrus Wash prewash, CarChem Snowfoam, Imperial Wax Falloff V3 on the wheels, Gtechniq G Wash and topped it with CarPro Reload for protection.

Really loving Falloff V3. I was always impressed with V2 but V3 is just that little bit better.

The sun went down before I could get any decent pics.  but she still looks good.

2015-01-24 10.38.56.jpg by -Puntoboy-
All Photos-5236 by -Puntoboy-
2015-01-24 12.19.28 HDR.jpg by -Puntoboy-
2015-01-24 12.19.32.jpg by -Puntoboy-
2015-01-24 16.08.58.jpg by -Puntoboy-
2015-01-24 16.09.07.jpg by -Puntoboy-
2015-01-24 16.09.16.jpg by -Puntoboy-
2015-01-24 16.09.58 HDR.jpg by -Puntoboy-
2015-01-24 16.10.08.jpg by -Puntoboy-
2015-01-24 16.10.24.jpg by -Puntoboy-
2015-01-24 16.10.29.jpg by -Puntoboy-
2015-01-24 16.10.35 HDR.jpg by -Puntoboy-


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Niiiiiiice :thumb:

Love them in this colour, good choice.


The last picture makes it look Matt finish though


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks ace


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Nice job mate. Huge cars these Jags, I detailed one of the directors at work and it was way bigger than I thought haha.

Did you forget the tyre gel/shine though?


----------



## Nicholas (Jan 9, 2012)

Have to say nice job and a lovely looking car


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow great job and what a sweet looking car


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Dan said:


> Nice job mate. Huge cars these Jags, I detailed one of the directors at work and it was way bigger than I thought haha.
> 
> Did you forget the tyre gel/shine though?


I prefer matt looking tyres.  I just cleaned them.


----------



## afoggo (May 5, 2014)

Lovely car! Colour really suits the XF


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

This is going to be my next car but in white.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> This is going to be my next car but in white.


That's what I had before


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice 

Like you I'm a fan of V2 but don't have any V3 yet, couldn't justify 5 litres...interested to hear your views on how V3 is an improvement over V2.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

V3 doesn't dry as quickly as V2. In fact I left the wheels for a good 10 mins before rinsing and they were no dryer than the photo above. I hate running out of stuff I like and 5L is going to last me ages.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well any improvement over V2 which was and is great can't be bad can it?!

If I didn't already have 5 litres of Revolt I'd have been over that GB deal like a tramp on chips.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice job and nice car&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

These are great cars but the diesel puts me off and the petrol ones are huge money.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

richtea78 said:


> These are great cars but the diesel puts me off and the petrol ones are huge money.


This is certainly my last diesel. The power and torque is really good but I'm going off diesel and can afford not to have one now.

Hopefully the new XF Sportbrake will be available with a cheaper petrol engine.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Sorry, didn't mean to sound like I was being rude about the car but I agree and find it a bit odd that they don't do the 3l petrol in the Estate.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

It's fine  

I also found it odd. But the 3.0 s/c was only slightly more economical than the 5.0s/c.


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

As ever, it looks mega Chris. Really a lovely looking car!

It will be interesting to see what the new 2.0L Petrol motor they're putting in the XE will be like. 240bhp, I reckon it will be a great little motor. Now if they make an XE-S Sportbrake with the F-Type Supercharged 6 in it... What a car that will be?!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> As ever, it looks mega Chris. Really a lovely looking car!
> 
> It will be interesting to see what the new 2.0L Petrol motor they're putting in the XE will be like. 240bhp, I reckon it will be a great little motor. Now if they make an XE-S Sportbrake with the F-Type Supercharged 6 in it... What a car that will be?!


Thanks Jon 

They already do the XF with a 2.0T petrol engine, they just don't sell it in the UK. http://www.caradvice.com.au/204050/2013-jaguar-xf-2-0-petrol-review/

At the moment there's some debate over what petrol engines the new XE will get as everything so far has been focused on the Ingenium diesel offerings, except for the XES. As for a Sportbrake version, I went to the JAguar Factory in December to see the unveiling of the new XE and I doorstepped of of the hosts about the Sportbrake and he said, that there are currently no plans for a Sportbrake and if there was it would be 3 years away! Craziness! However motoring press rumours suggest it isn't that far away at all and it's likely he was just trying not to divert attention away from the saloon.

Definitely a contender for my next car, it'll likely be an estate with a petrol engine so providing the XE or even new XF Sportbrake is available in 2 years with that configuration I'll be having one.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Top work , that car look very mean looking


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks Jon
> 
> They already do the XF with a 2.0T petrol engine, they just don't sell it in the UK. http://www.caradvice.com.au/204050/2013-jaguar-xf-2-0-petrol-review/
> 
> ...


That's an interesting one then! I must say my next car will more than likely be an estate and it must be a petrol too. At the moment, the BMW 335i M-Sport Touring is looking favourite. I'd love to have a Jaguar option in a similar bracket.

Although, I must admit I've got a soft spot for a Volvo V60 Polestar (T6 3.0 Turbo with 350bhp and AWD!) - I bet they'll do a cracking deal on those! I know you've had the D3?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah the Polestar looks awesome. I did indeed have a D3, the 5 cylinder 163BHP diesel engine. It was a great car and fairly quick, I can only imagine how fast the T6 would be especially with AWD.

I think the 335 and XE-S will be similar in spec and price.


----------



## silver sport13 (Oct 10, 2013)

Italian racing red is the name of this colour, looks absolutely stunning in bright sunshine. even in the light these pics were taken the car looks great, showing the quality of work carried out, good job.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

So it's been a while since I was here but it's about time I updated you all on my XF  I've had her just over a year now and she's going great!

I've made a few more minor mods to it since January but mostly I've just enjoyed driving it and of course, she's been washed, a lot!











I've fitted new LED number plate lights. The original ones I fitted here just replacement bulbs and one of them blew recently, so I've purchased these replacement lenses/lights. They are Ford fitment so readily available.




I also had to fix some scratches that had been inflicted in the train station car park... :wall:









Then some more washing... 





My Dooka collection is growing... although I'm still on my first pad that's over a year old!



I also bought some new discs and pads to go with my new caliber upgrade from 326mm to 355mm brakes at the front.















Then finally after her last wash, where I used CarPro HydrO Lite for the first time (what a fantastic product btw!) the final photos.





Hope you like


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Looking awesome as ever


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Stunning car and superb result mate. Beautiful machine


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

The top men where my bro work drive brand new Bmw's No one gives a fig .The foreman on the other hand drives a 2 year old XFR Jag and everyone fawns over it .Yet my brother can't work out why .Simple I told him' it's a Jag He still doesn't get it ....Remind me to have him sacked as my kids God father. I CAN'T BELIEVE WE HAVE THE SAME PARENTS :wall::wall:_I hope
_Daz


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning cars and good mods. Found the mintex pads dust like buggery yet? lol


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

No more so than the OEM pads. Even with the grooved discs.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

So it's been a little while since I updated this. Nothing has massively changed... per se.

I bought a new steering wheel, had it retrimmed in perforated leather and alcantara. Also made thicker with thumbs grips.

Untitled
Untitled

I was then privileged to have my car at Waxstock last year. Thanks to Laura Roberts, Craig Young and the Waxstock photographer for the photos.

Untitled
Untitled
Untitled
Untitled

Back in January this year, something far more unfortunate happened. A Nissan Qashqai decided to crash into the side of my car 

Untitled
Untitled
Untitled
Untitled
Untitled

She caused nearly £8,000 of damage, but thanks to Castle Coachworks in Northampton, she is now repaired. However she needs detailing again which I will be doing ready for Waxstock this year.

Untitled
Untitled
Untitled
Untitled 
Untitled
Untitled
Untitled

The bodyshop did a great job on the car but there are some swirls that need attention and she needs protecting again.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

She's looking as good as new! :argie:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Stunning car!

Shame about the fool that damaged it!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Dogs nuts mate. Have you considered a de-badge of the XF and put the Jag logo in black?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Dogs nuts mate. Have you considered a de-badge of the XF and put the Jag logo in black?


Thanks.

I did consider it but I like the small chrome pieces. With the diamond cut lip on the wheels, chrome power grille logo and rear badge it all ties in.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

That is a very nice car!


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

that really is a lovely car - and nice work there


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like the bodyshop did a good job in fairness which is a rarity these days with the financial pressures on bodyshops !


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

How long was the owner of the Quasqui in hospital???


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

MadOnVaux! said:


> How long was the owner of the Quasqui in hospital???


Haha. She wasn't. Ironically she was on her way there to pick up her partner.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Puntoboy said:


> Haha. She wasn't. Ironically she was on her way there to pick up her partner.


Marvellous!! :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looks like the body shop done a great job on the repair.
that's one nice looking jag you got and love the colour


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Gave the XF a well deserved wash today, its first since it was repaired. She scrubs up well but she really needs a a full correction now.


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Dont half love this car


----------



## natjag (Dec 14, 2008)

Lovely looking car. I've a 09 XF PL. I noticed from the after accident shots those side vents are just decorative. I've been avoiding blasting water there when I wash mine. 

What do you use to clean the front grill. Yours may not be as bad as mine which is chrome not black.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I use the smallest Carbon Collective Wheel wand.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Do you use a dressing on the grill?


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Also do you lay anything on the gloss b pillars and trims?

Ta


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Just CarPro HydrO2 at the moment.


----------

